# 86 Years Ago Today Feb 27, 1933...The Burning of The Reichstag !



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

*We witnessed it again today with the Democrats burning of the TRUTH !*

*A known convicted LIAR was put on the WORLD MEDIA STAGE to assist the Democrats in their attempt at BURNING THE TRUTH !!!!*

*




*

*What a DISGUSTING Coincidence !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

*The similarities to Democrats is endless !*


http://www.historyplace.com/worldwar2/riseofhitler/burns.htm


----------



## Booter (Feb 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The similarities to Democrats is endless !*
> 
> 
> http://www.historyplace.com/worldwar2/riseofhitler/burns.htm


I see that History Degree from Trump University is really working out well for you.  Please keep your batshit crazy rantings coming it's truly some of the funniest shit I've seen on the internet.  Nothing can depict one's instability better than the use of large font bold text


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> I see that History Degree from Trump University is really working out well for you.  Please keep your batshit crazy rantings coming it's truly some of the funniest shit I've seen on the internet.  Nothing can depict one's instability better than the use of large font bold text



*A. You don't know your history.*
*B. When " Fishing " use bold bait.*
*C. Always use a " Crappie " bait on Democrats.*


----------



## Booter (Feb 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A. You don't know your history.*


Said the unhinged nutter who is comparing the The Burning of The Reichstag to a witness testifying in front of a Congressional committee.  Ok nutter - no problem.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> Said the unhinged nutter who is comparing the The Burning of The Reichstag to a witness testifying in front of a Congressional committee.  Ok nutter - no problem.




*Ohhhh.....poor " Boot Butt "....sit back and relax.*
*Pour yourself a shot from  Old # 7 and slowly exercise that*
*blob of grey matter......it'll come to you. Yes it will.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> Said the unhinged nutter who is comparing the The Burning of The Reichstag to a witness testifying in front of a Congressional committee.  Ok nutter - no problem.


The t-loons are the ones who want to burn down the 'house' now.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The t-loons are the ones who want to burn down the 'house' now.


*Oh Rodent....Please provide evidence of what you state !*

*I so much want to believe you're NOT LYING AGAIN !!!!!!*


----------

